# Berlusconi:"Il prossimo allenatore del Milan deve...".



## admin (14 Maggio 2019)

Berlusconi, a La7, sul prossimo allenatore del Milan:"Non dico nulla perchè poi mi accusano di influenzare. Mi limito solamente a dire che il modulo applicato non è quello che mi ha permesso di diventare il più vincente di sempre".


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, a La7, sul prossimo allenatore del Milan:"Non dico nulla perchè poi mi accusano di influenzare. Mi limito solamente a dire che il modulo applicato non è quello che mi ha permesso di diventare il più vincente di sempre".



Ha parlato il PRESIDENTE


----------



## Didaco (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, a La7, sul prossimo allenatore del Milan:"Non dico nulla perchè poi mi accusano di influenzare. Mi limito solamente a dire che il modulo applicato non è quello che mi ha permesso di diventare il più vincente di sempre".



Le famose due punte.


----------



## Comic Sans (14 Maggio 2019)

Berlusconi:"Il prossimo allenatore del Milan deve...".

...essere italiano, senza tatuaggi, senza piercing, pettinato, timorato di Dio, amante del bel giuoco.


----------



## EmmePi (14 Maggio 2019)

Non è che l'allenatore sia poi così importante... l'importante è


----------



## Giangy (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, a La7, sul prossimo allenatore del Milan:"Non dico nulla perchè poi mi accusano di influenzare. Mi limito solamente a dire che il modulo applicato non è quello che mi ha permesso di diventare il più vincente di sempre".



Solo danni, meglio tacere.


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, a La7, sul prossimo allenatore del Milan:"Non dico nulla perchè poi mi accusano di influenzare. Mi limito solamente a dire che il modulo applicato non è quello che mi ha permesso di diventare il più vincente di sempre".



Mi risulta che Florentino Perez abbia vinto 7 Champions Leagues da presidente, nei suoi due mandati. Cerchiamo di non usurpare titoli immeritati, Brescidente!


----------



## sacchino (14 Maggio 2019)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Berlusconi:"Il prossimo allenatore del Milan deve...".
> 
> ...essere italiano, senza tatuaggi, senza piercing, pettinato, timorato di Dio, amante del bel giuoco.



Emilio Fede


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, a La7, sul prossimo allenatore del Milan:"Non dico nulla perchè poi mi accusano di influenzare. Mi limito solamente a dire che il modulo applicato non è quello che mi ha permesso di diventare il più vincente di sempre".



Perchè non parla della coppa italia persa dal suo monza??
Che ci azzecca più il milan??


----------



## sette (14 Maggio 2019)

sulle 2 punte ha i miei stessi gusti, 4-3-1-2 per me è il modulo più bello del mondo


----------



## Ema2000 (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, a La7, sul prossimo allenatore del Milan:"Non dico nulla perchè poi mi accusano di influenzare. Mi limito solamente a dire che il modulo applicato non è quello che mi ha permesso di diventare il più vincente di sempre".



Da tempo è un disco rotto, però in questo caso è rimasto inceppato su un concetto esatto,
il nostro di oggi non è certo un gioco da Milan, anzi è un vilipendio alla sua tradizione.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (14 Maggio 2019)

comunque per fare il 4-3-1-2 a lui tanto caro servirebbero almeno una seconda punta da doppia cifra, un terzino sx di livello e delle mezzali con qualche gol.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Maggio 2019)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Berlusconi:"Il prossimo allenatore del Milan deve...".
> 
> ...essere italiano, senza tatuaggi, senza piercing, pettinato, timorato di Dio, amante del bel giuoco.



Beh, Conte è... Italiano, senza tatuaggi, senza piercing, pettinato (eccome), cattolico... magari!


----------



## Andris (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, a La7, sul prossimo allenatore del Milan:"Non dico nulla perchè poi mi accusano di influenzare. Mi limito solamente a dire che il modulo applicato non è quello che mi ha permesso di diventare il più vincente di sempre".



si è ridotto ad andare a la7 per le elezioni,canale che ha sempre odiato pur con il viscido collega cairo.
concentrati sul Monza caro Silvio,buona la prima ai playoff ma la strada è lunga.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Maggio 2019)

Silvietto bello, tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, a La7, sul prossimo allenatore del Milan:"Non dico nulla perchè poi mi accusano di influenzare. Mi limito solamente a dire che il modulo applicato non è quello che mi ha permesso di diventare il più vincente di sempre".



Se avete letto la recente intervista di Ronaldo (il Fenomeno) avrete capito quanto sto ridicolo babbeo ne capisse davvero di calcio....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se avete letto la recente intervista di Ronaldo (il Fenomeno) avrete capito quanto sto ridicolo babbeo ne capisse davvero di calcio....



L’unica nostra consolazione, caro Milanforever, è che il tempo non lo puoi fermare.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, a La7, sul prossimo allenatore del Milan:"Non dico nulla perchè poi mi accusano di influenzare. Mi limito solamente a dire che il modulo applicato non è quello che mi ha permesso di diventare il più vincente di sempre".



Ipse dixit.


----------



## mabadi (14 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Beh, Conte è... Italiano, senza tatuaggi, senza piercing, pettinato (eccome), cattolico... magari!



ma non è più pelato


----------



## MassimoRE (14 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Da tempo è un disco rotto, però in questo caso è rimasto inceppato su un concetto esatto,
> il nostro di oggi non è certo un gioco da Milan, anzi è un vilipendio alla sua tradizione.


Da vilipendio esattamente come il Milan dei suoi ultimi anni da presidente. 
Per la precisione.


----------



## Ema2000 (14 Maggio 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Da vilipendio esattamente come il Milan dei suoi ultimi anni da presidente.
> Per la precisione.



Indubbiamente


----------



## Casnop (14 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Mi risulta che Florentino Perez abbia vinto 7 Champions Leagues da presidente, nei suoi due mandati. Cerchiamo di non usurpare titoli immeritati, Brescidente!


In realtà, sotto le due presidenze di Florentino Perez (2000-2006; 2009-in corso), il Real Madrid ha vinto cinque edizioni della Champions League (2002, 2014, 2016, 2017, 2018). Le altre due Champions League vinte dal Real nell'era post Bernabeu (1998, 2000) sono arrivate sotto la presidenza di Lorenzo Sanz. Il recordman assoluto di Coppe dei Campioni rimane invece proprio Santiago Bernabeu, presidente del Real dal 1943 al 1978, con sei titoli (1956, 1957, 1958, 1959, 1960, 1966). Florentino è certamente in grado di migliorare il record del Presidentissimo.


----------



## MarcoG (14 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In realtà, sotto le due presidenze di Florentino Perez (2000-2006; 2009-in corso), il Real Madrid ha vinto cinque edizioni della Champions League (2002, 2014, 2016, 2017, 2018). Le altre due Champions League vinte dal Real nell'era post Bernabeu (1998, 2000) sono arrivate sotto la presidenza di Lorenzo Sanz. Il recordman assoluto di Coppe dei Campioni rimane invece proprio Santiago Bernabeu, presidente del Real dal 1943 al 1978, con sei titoli (1956, 1957, 1958, 1959, 1960, 1966). Florentino è certamente in grado di migliorare il record del Presidentissimo.



Si e non dimentichiamo che uno l'ha fatto con i soldi suoi, della famiglia, l'altro usa un azionariato popolare, non esattamente la stessa cosa...


----------

